# TMC V2 Pressure Regulator Pro with Solenoid Valve



## L_Plates (3 Oct 2011)

Does this Reg fit FE's ?

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tmc-v2- ... -3702.html

It says 'Ideal for use on CO2 bottles such as fire extinguishers.' but i thought i would ask and see if anyone is using one.

Also is this a fixed working pressure reg or an adjustable working pressure reg as i need it to run high enough (around 2 bar) to use with an inline atomizer.

Cheers in advance.

LP


----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Oct 2011)

looks like a standard connection for FE, food grade bottles etc
just ring aqua essentials about working pressure as they are extremely helpful.


----------



## spyder (3 Oct 2011)

Not checked link, at work on smoke break.

If it's the tmc with solonoid and needle valve then it is fixed working pressure. Mine is at around 2.5 bar.

Din477 is UK standard. Fe's, pub cylinders etc. Cga320 is Usa, paintball and small homebrew cylinders. These have no valve to open - close. The gas is released on attaching the reg by the fitting pushing in a pin on the cylinder.


----------



## L_Plates (3 Oct 2011)

I called Aquaessentials and Richard said it will fit an FE without any other attachments needed. Also he said that the working pressure is fully adjustable. I hope i was told the truth !

LP


----------



## Gary Nelson (3 Oct 2011)

L_Plates said:
			
		

> I called Aquaessentials and Richard said it will fit an FE without any other attachments needed. Also he said that the working pressure is fully adjustable. I hope i was told the truth !
> 
> LP



Don't worry, Richard knows his stuff


----------



## L_Plates (3 Oct 2011)

viper3770 said:
			
		

> L_Plates said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He sounded a really nice bloke so i have faith that i can adjust the working pressure, tomorrow evening and i will know as it arrives tomorrow. 

LP


----------



## spyder (3 Oct 2011)

Just checked the link, looks like the one I had which I presumed was fixed working pressure. If you find it is adjustable could you please update here as it would be of interest to me. My instructions were vague with no mention of adjustment.

Cheers.


----------



## J Butler (3 Oct 2011)

L_Plates said:
			
		

> I called Aquaessentials and Richard said it will fit an FE without any other attachments needed. Also he said that the working pressure is fully adjustable. I hope i was told the truth !
> 
> LP



I was under the impression this regulator was fixed working pressure also. That said, i'm 95% sure George Farmer used it with his UP inline atomiser with no problems, so if that's the reason you want the adjustable working pressure, that shouldn't be a problem. 

(I tried to search for the actual post, but I couldn't seem to find it for some reason, searching for posts that contain TMC and written by George returned 0 results   I'm 100% sure he has spoken about TMC products before so maybe the search function is playing up.)


----------



## L_Plates (3 Oct 2011)

I do use a UP atomiser yeh, i read the post before about George using it with the same atomiser so i am hoping it works for me also.

If it does come and its adjustable i will let you all know, im sure it wont be :/ just a little baffled as Richard said it was.

LP


----------



## George Farmer (3 Oct 2011)

It works fine with no need for adjustment.  I've never adjusted mine.  It's a good piece of kit...


----------



## L_Plates (3 Oct 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> It works fine with no need for adjustment.  I've never adjusted mine.  It's a good piece of kit...



Cheers George i appreciate the reply, helps me feel a little more reassured.

LP


----------



## m_attt (4 Oct 2011)

I had two of theese, deffinatly not adjustable working pressure and neither of them would run an up atomiser well, would fail to start and lose pressure or fluctuate alot. Not very well built tbh, both failed in 6 months and took them back, not what you would expect for the price.


----------



## L_Plates (4 Oct 2011)

oh no. I suppose only time will tell.

LP


----------



## L_Plates (4 Oct 2011)

Ok reg has arrived, it is fixed working pressure when not on it sits around 3.5 bar. When i run at 3-4 bps its at around 2.4 and works ok so far with the inline.

I will be interested to see if it holds pressure ok after being of at night.

LP


----------



## AndrewH (10 Jan 2013)

I think the OP hasnt been on in a while, but thinking of getting this exact reg and wondered what the above people thought about it - now that you had it running for some time.

Im finding mixed reviews with some questioning their build quality and durability.


----------



## Samjpikey (24 Aug 2013)

Hey guys , I
How you getting on with this reg?? I'm thinking of gettin gone . Does it run the inline atomizer ok ?? 
Cheers


----------



## Climbitise (10 Sep 2013)

Hi Guys
Not sure if its to late but here are my experiences.


The TMC dual gauge pro with solenoid is FIXED working pressure. I bought one to use with my easy aqua super mist large and found it would not allow me to adjust the pressure and was set at 2 bar which was not enough to start the super mist which works well at 2 1/2 - 3 bar, the retailer replaced the unit with a Easy Aqua twin gauge which is adjustable and about the same price maybe £10 more.

To compare them i felt the easy aqua felt a little better made and has a nicer finish but both regulator seemed of very similar quality and the various components looked fairly generic. I also noticed that the Easy Aqua solenoid does not generate much if any heat at all but the TMC got pretty warm almost straight away.

Been running Easy Aqua now for around 3 months without any issues at all, from my own inspection it also appears that replacement of seals is easy and quick if you happen to blow and O-ring. The gauges are easy to read and the needle valve responds well and feels good quality. 

I also like the function to use small disposable CO2 cartridges in case of emergency.


5 Stars for that price point

Cheers
Fraser


----------



## Conger (14 Sep 2013)

I'm going to be running two needle valves off my regulator - does this mean even higher working pressure required, and will this reg cope?


----------



## Climbitise (15 Sep 2013)

Hi
I would not expect the addition of an extra needle valve to affect the working pressure required as it would be inline and the system would pressurize as normal. I would maybe expect a slight added delay it response to increase or decrease but this would not ultimately be a problem.  

As i said the TMC V2 is fixed working pressure so changing the pressure is not even an option (certainly on the newer models). The only time to be concerned with working pressure is when you are going to use a atomizer which requires a certain pressure to start and maintain flow of CO2 into the tank.


----------



## Conger (15 Sep 2013)

Climbitise said:


> The only time to be concerned with working pressure is when you are going to use a atomizer which requires a certain pressure to start and maintain flow of CO2 into the tank.



Sorry - should have said I will be running two atomisers (UP) - does this change the answer?


----------

